# UK-M 2015



## Lorian

Anyone else think it's time for a change?

I'm aware that my limited updates can be frustrating. I put my hand up and acknowledge that. In my pursuit to try to make everything the best it can possibly be, I sometimes end up in a situation where things don't progress as quickly as they should. This needs to change.

As we roll towards the new year, there are several significant decisions that need to be made with regards to UK-M. This site was founded on the premise of establishing a great community where like-minded people could support and assist each other in achieving their goals. It seems only right that I involve more members in the decisions that will ultimately guide and shape UK-M in 2015. I'd like your help.

My plan is to put together a small diverse group of members with whom I can start throwing open the big UK-M decisions for discussion. I don't mind where we go, but I want to move forwards. I hope everyone agrees that there are many people on here who should have a say as to how that happens.

So, if you are:

1. A fairly long-standing member (let's say Silver and above)

2. Genuinely interested in playing a larger role in UK-M and being involved in key decisions

3. Committed to getting involved in discussions and not just wanting a sneak preview of the new site or a discounted hoodie.

4. Overflowing with great ideas for how this site should be and what it should offer

5. Consider yourself an integral part of the UK-M family and have a desire to see it grow

... please let me know in this thread.


----------



## FelonE1

I'm in


----------



## Wheyman

In.


----------



## ashmo

In


----------



## notdorianyates

Lorian said:


> Anyone else think it's time for a change?
> 
> I'm aware that my limited updates can be frustrating. I put my hand up and acknowledge that. In my pursuit to try to make everything the best it can possibly be, I sometimes end up in a situation where things don't progress as quickly as they should. This needs to change.
> 
> As we roll towards the new year, there are several significant decisions that need to be made with regards to UK-M. This site was founded on the premise of establishing a great community where like-minded people could support and assist each other in achieving their goals. It seems only right that I involve more members in the decisions that will ultimately guide and shape UK-M in 2015. I'd like your help.
> 
> My plan is to put together a small diverse group of members with whom I can start throwing open the big UK-M decisions for discussion. I don't mind where we go, but I want to move forwards. I hope everyone agrees that there are many people on here who should have a say as to how that happens.
> 
> So, if you are:
> 
> 1. A fairly long-standing member (let's say Silver and above)
> 
> 2. Genuinely interested in playing a larger role in UK-M and being involved in key decisions
> 
> 3. Committed to getting involved in discussions and not just wanting a sneak preview of the new site or a discounted hoodie.
> 
> 4. Overflowing with great ideas for how this site should be and what it should offer
> 
> 5. Consider yourself an integral part of the UK-M family and have a desire to see it grow
> 
> ... please let me know in this thread.


None of the above just yet, but wanted to say it's fantastic that you guys give such a damn about making this an accountable community that best represents and provides for us mere minions. Keep on with the good stuff Lorian. Love this place


----------



## zasker

im up for it.


----------



## Abc987

And me


----------



## Stephen9069

Iv only been here a short period of time but i have thoroughly enjoyed being here so im in.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I'm in


----------



## Bora

in


----------



## saxondale

I call a spade a spade - but you`ve got me with the hoody, can i still be in?


----------



## Mark2021

Good idea


----------



## Kristina

Oh this sounds brilliant, I'd love to get involved.


----------



## Sambuca

I would say as an upstanding member of the Uk-m community I would be suitable to do this.


----------



## QUEST

In deep


----------



## richardrahl

As one of the longer serving members on here... :whistling: ...count me in.


----------



## DaveCW

In


----------



## latblaster

Yup, got a few ideas about the forum direction.


----------



## Lorian

This is looking great, thanks!

I'll leave this open for another day to give everyone a chance to see it.


----------



## harrison180

In i want a discounted hoo... to give my opinion on how to move this forum forward  .


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Yup, got a few ideas about the forum direction.


Left or right?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

In


----------



## MRSTRONG

good shout :thumbup1:


----------



## vetran

that position is far to qualified for me,got anything else going ? lol


----------



## UkWardy

I'm in.


----------



## GGLynch89

I am in.


----------



## Gary29

Always happy to provide my input.


----------



## Dai the drive

Hi Lorian - only a handful of posts, really, but I've previously developed global brand websites and communities, so if there's anything I can do to help...


----------



## ah24

I'd be interested @Lorian


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

I would be interested too


----------



## MrSilver

It's good to see UK-M moving in the right direction.

In. :smartass:


----------



## T100

In, look forward to seeing what changes might be made, polls on tapatalk is a must


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Nice too see you taking the bull by the horns @Lorian - things like the clothing have been dragging for years. If you could delegate some of that responsibility to a team of trusted members then i'm sure the forum would be driven forward.

Although I have flirted with other forums, I keep coming back here - but relying on being "the biggest and the busiest" is not the way to plan for the future. I hope in 2015 we can be really innovative and keep up with the competition.


----------



## Lorian

Bumping this one last time as I'll be closing it later today


----------



## MRSTRONG

count me in :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate

If there is still an opening I would like to offer my services. By the way, I'm a User Experience Designer by trade... Designing products, software, and websites is my bread and butter.

Not interested in any freebies, just a better experience and community.


----------



## DappaDonDave

1. A fairly long-standing member (let's say Silver and above) - Yes

2. Genuinely interested in playing a larger role in UK-M and being involved in key decisions - Yes

3. Committed to getting involved in discussions and not just wanting a sneak preview of the new site or a discounted hoodie. - Yes

4. Overflowing with great ideas for how this site should be and what it should offer - Yes

5. Consider yourself an integral part of the UK-M family - debatable

But, I do work in systems and system implementation which should be handy.


----------



## BettySwallocks

I wouldn't mind having a little input, I seem to spend half of my life on here anyway.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

BettySwallocks said:


> I wouldn't mind having a little input, I seem to spend half of my life on here anyway.


I thought the same, anyway I'm always on here when I'm online


----------



## vtec_yo

In.


----------



## Beats

Sounds like a great idea, if still open then I would love to be apart of this


----------



## Alanricksnape

It would probably be considered that I lurk too much and post too little to contribute, but on the off chance that I am deemed suitable then I would love to be involved. The best forum by far. It has never let me down when I seek useful info. A lot of cool, funny and knowledgeable people on board. I am just very selective about what I post and when.


----------



## GaryMatt

I'm in.


----------



## Huntingground

@Lorian, I would be happy to help and get involved.


----------



## Lorian

Thanks everyone, really pleased at the positive response that this received.

In order to keep it manageable I ideally wanted 10-12 people. I've started narrowing down the list with the Mods, we'll try keep it fair by selecting several people from each user group and with a mix of old and newer members.

I've setup a sub-forum ready to start discussing the different areas, around half of you will get PM's tomorrow and then we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Hmph, no PM. So unloved...


----------



## saxondale

DappaDonDave said:


> Hmph, no PM. So unloved...


so desperate


----------



## DappaDonDave

saxondale said:


> so desperate


I just want to be cool like you...


----------



## saxondale

DappaDonDave said:


> I just want to be cool like you...


you can be Dave, you can be


----------



## IronJohnDoe

DappaDonDave said:


> Hmph, no PM. So unloved...


ahaha I'm with you man, no pm too:thumbup1:


----------



## Kristina

2015 is going to be a GREAT year! :thumb:


----------



## Archaic

What powers would you get? If it's just a different badge under your name then thanks in advance for the offer, but I have to politely declare myself Out!


----------



## gearchange

I think @BettySwallocks , @IGotTekkers and @vetran should run the rock hard section and be on the door.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Archaic said:


> What powers would you get? If it's just a different badge under your name then thanks in advance for the offer, but I have to politely declare myself Out!


you get to choose between flying or shooting lasers out of your nostrils.


----------



## vetran

> 8]I think @BettySwallocks ' date= @IGotTekkers and @vetran should run the rock hard section and be on the door.


dont need backup thanks,if i say you aint comin in then you ain fckn comin in


----------



## Sams

I am the man for the job.


----------



## IC1

@Merkleman disappointed you didn't put your name forward for this


----------



## GGLynch89

Looking forward to 2015!


----------



## Archaic

I'm visitin from the future... It's Feb 8th 2015 now, did anything develope from this idea??

Need a proper representation of the Rep system and likes counter too....


----------



## Brook877

Archaic said:


> I'm visitin from the future... It's Feb 8th 2015 now, did anything develope from this idea??
> 
> Need a proper representation of the Rep system and likes counter too....


I'm visiting from even further into the future, 31st of March to be exact.

And things still seem exactly the same.

Has this progressed in any way?

I don't mean to criticise the forum but, well, you know...


----------



## Dan94

Lorian said:


> Anyone else think it's time for a change?
> 
> I'm aware that my limited updates can be frustrating. I put my hand up and acknowledge that. In my pursuit to try to make everything the best it can possibly be, I sometimes end up in a situation where things don't progress as quickly as they should. This needs to change.
> 
> As we roll towards the new year, there are several significant decisions that need to be made with regards to UK-M. This site was founded on the premise of establishing a great community where like-minded people could support and assist each other in achieving their goals. It seems only right that I involve more members in the decisions that will ultimately guide and shape UK-M in 2015. I'd like your help.
> 
> My plan is to put together a small diverse group of members with whom I can start throwing open the big UK-M decisions for discussion. I don't mind where we go, but I want to move forwards. I hope everyone agrees that there are many people on here who should have a say as to how that happens.
> 
> So, if you are:
> 
> 1. A fairly long-standing member (let's say Silver and above)
> 
> 2. Genuinely interested in playing a larger role in UK-M and being involved in key decisions
> 
> 3. Committed to getting involved in discussions and not just wanting a sneak preview of the new site or a discounted hoodie.
> 
> 4. Overflowing with great ideas for how this site should be and what it should offer
> 
> 5. Consider yourself an integral part of the UK-M family and have a desire to see it grow
> 
> ... please let me know in this thread.


Bump


----------



## ah24

There is a sub-section, where discussions go on... So something is starting to come of it..


----------



## Abc987

A start would be getting rid of all these fvcking idiots that are ruining the forum


----------



## killamanjaro

Abc987 said:


> A start would be getting rid of all these fvcking idiots that are ruining the forum


That would be 85% of the forum gone


----------



## Abc987

killamanjaro said:


> That would be 85% of the forum gone


So be it


----------



## Mclovin147

Abc987 said:


> A start would be getting rid of all these fvcking idiots that are ruining the forum


Totally agree mate

I can think of at least 4-5 Silver/Gold members that only post abussive/provocative material, they should have been banned a long time ago.

And that's not to mention these new accounts.


----------



## Skye666

Lorain be like...ohhhhh s.h.i.t :lol:


----------



## nWo

Late in, but in I am


----------



## The-Real-Deal

In for the Natty's :thumb:


----------



## Archaic

Mclovin147 said:


> Totally agree mate
> 
> I can think of at least 4-5 Silver/Gold members that only post abussive/provocative material, they should have been banned a long time ago.
> 
> And that's not to mention these new accounts.


Spill mate, names?!


----------



## Archaic

AlQaholic said:


> Think he ment Delhi


He has some strong views. I don't agree with them all tbh, I can see why some of the stronger ones may put some people at an unease, but I haven't seen him post anything directly abusive to a member here.

Gen chat can be a minefield and akin to social media, I take a couple days out from it at times or forget why I read this board!


----------



## EpicSquats

AlQaholic said:


> Think he ment Delhi


You made jokes that he was sexually abusing his own daughter, you can't get any lower than that.



AlQaholic said:


> Your arguing yet your diet is basically the model for iifym and your coach follows Layne.
> 
> I think your more confused than Delhi's daughter when daddy enters the room


----------



## DappaDonDave

EpicSquats said:


> You made jokes that he was sexually abusing his own daughter, you can't get any lower than that.


That's low. Al got self esteem issues.


----------



## Archaic

Haven't read that thread, but yes. That's directly abusive.


----------



## Lorian

Brook877 said:


> I'm visiting from even further into the future, 31st of March to be exact.
> 
> And things still seem exactly the same.
> 
> Has this progressed in any way?
> 
> I don't mean to criticise the forum but, well, you know...


Yes, but unfortunately for me, nothing yet that's publicly visible... yet.


The hosting architecture behind UK-M has just been completely overhauled, as of April the site is significantly faster and more secure

We now employ a dedicated person to manage the server admin side (which frees me up to focus on the forum itself)


Granted sorting the above 2 things took longer than planned but they were significant steps that had to happen before the exciting stuff...

Like this - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/293319-uk-exclusive-live-wbf-streaming.html#post5546961


----------



## Cojocaru

AlQaholic said:


> Cry me a river, he dished out the insults first and is its probably correct anyway


Attitudes like this don't get anyone, anywhere, do just drop it.

Been a member here for 5 years, and think this is the best out there, along with TM.

I'm not putting myself forward , but only ask for the right ppl for the job, so no explanation needed on my part


----------



## Dan94

Just a suggestion @Lorian - how about a Member of the Month award voted for by the mod team/members?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Dan94 said:


> Just a suggestion @Lorian - how about a Member of the Month award voted for by the mod team/members?


+1 seems a really good idea


----------



## SickCurrent

In mate...


----------



## Chelsea

Late seeing this one but id be happy to contribute if you're still looking.


----------



## Dan94

BrahmaBull said:


> +1 seems a really good idea


Would be cool to have some sort of prize too, maybe something to do with the board sponsors? Something @Lorian would have to sort out, just an idea to throw out there


----------



## Mingster

Dan94 said:


> Just a suggestion @Lorian - how about a Member of the Month award voted for by the mod team/members?


We had one of these back in 2011. I seem to recall October was a vintage month... :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitions/153763-previous-prize-draw-winners.html


----------



## Dan94

Mingster said:


> We had one of these back in 2011. I seem to recall October was a vintage month... :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitions/153763-previous-prize-draw-winners.html


Would be cool to get something going again


----------



## Mingster

Dan94 said:


> Would be cool to get something going again


Yes indeed. Can't remember now why it stopped tbh. Maybe with two awards per month we ran out of potential winners at the time.


----------

